

Citizenfour – Edward Snowden Documentary - diggan


======
ju
[http://torrentz.eu/search?q=Citizenfour](http://torrentz.eu/search?q=Citizenfour)

------
andridk
Found a place where I can finally get to see it? Why can't they just accept my
money and allow me to stream it?

------
psykovsky
What about it?

------
ju
yes, what about it man?

